# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  نمونه یک برنامه چت و مانیتورینگ در شبکه

## sokote_bi_payan

بسم رب الشهدا

با سلام 

این برنامه ساده ایه که نوشتم شاید خیلیم خوب نباشه اما خوشحال می شم دوستان نظر بدن و بگن این برنامه چطوره

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

اینم از برنامه

----------


## wizardVB

خوب خیلی خوبه 
ولی انگار روی گرافیک برنامه کار نکردید در ضمن
هنوز روی شبکه امتحان نکردم ام شب یه امتحانی می کنم 
بهتون می گم 
من یک برنامه مدیریت کافی نت نوشتم ولی چون تحت شبکه نیست
زیاد به دلم نیست میشه من برنامه را بدم شما یجوری کمک کنید 
تحت شبکه بشه ؟؟؟ :لبخند: 
ممنونم

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

نه آخه رو گرافیکش نخواستم کار کنم چون فقط می خواستم طرز کار چت و مانیتورینگشو نشون بدم -
خوشحال میشم - بفرست برنامه تون

----------


## hossein.e

وقتی من اجراش میکنم با خطا زیر مواجه میشم
component 'mswinsck.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registrer:a file is missing or invalid

----------


## ftmotlagh

می شه یه توضیح مختصر از کد تون بدید...

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

سلام:
راستش برنامتون تویه پروژه سرور RunTime Error می ده!

----------


## ftmotlagh

میشه یه توضیح بدید...
(دومین بار)

----------


## alex-m26

مي شه يه توضيح و آموزشي از برنامه اي كه گذاشتيد بديد

----------


## S@LLy_Sen@tor

توضیح نمیدین؟!
errorr میده:
component 'mswinsck.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registrer:a file is missing or invalid

----------


## hejazee

> توضیح نمیدین؟!
> errorr میده:
> component 'mswinsck.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registrer:a file is missing or invalid


این ارور به این خاطر است که کامپوننت mswinsck روی کامپیوتر شما نصب نیست
باید آن را نصب کنی. برای این کار اول در www.4shared.com  فایل mswinsck.ocx را سرچ کن و دانلود کن(البته در گوگل هم می توان سرچ کرد)
بعد داخل cmd دستور زیر را بنویس
regsvr32 pathو به جای path مسیر فایل mswinsck.ocx که دانلود کردی را بنویس و enter کن تا نصب شود
مشکل حل میشود

----------


## daniyal_1363

برنامه Server اجرا میشه ولی برنامه Clinet به خاطر ریجستر نشدن ScreenCapture.ocx کار نمیکنه ( شاید لازم نبود از یک کنترل خارج از VB استفاده کنید ) 
تو برنامه ها هر چی کمتر از dll و Ocx خارجی استفاده کنید بهتره به 2 علت
1 - امکان سوء استفاده از اطلاعات شما توسط طراح dll و Ocx کمتر میشه ( امنیت اطلاعات بالا میره)
2 - برنامه در زمان اجرا برای کاربر با خطاهای کمتری مواجه میشه 
یه خوبیه دیگم داره و اون اینکه که دیگه لازم نیست برای خیلی از نرم افرار ها setup سازی کنین
نمونش این برنامه است که وقتی فایل Exe ساخته شد دیگه نیاز به setup سازی نداره

خط موبایلم عوض شده ولی ایمیل و شماره ثابتم درسته
موفق باشین

اینم یه عکس کوچولو از نرم افزار

----------


## sina26

سلام
دستتون درد نکنه خوب کار کردی و برای تکمیل شدنش بازم باید کار بکنی و ضمنا ارسال فایل  هم یادت نره

----------


## myklik

> بسم رب الشهدا
> 
> با سلام 
> 
> این برنامه ساده ایه که نوشتم شاید خیلیم خوب نباشه اما خوشحال می شم دوستان نظر بدن و بگن این برنامه چطوره


طرز کار برنامه رو برام توضیح میدی، نتونستم با هاش کارکنم برام توضیح بده

----------


## MIDOSE

> توضیح نمیدین؟!
> errorr میده:
> component 'mswinsck.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registrer:a file is missing or invalid


یا فایل 'mswinsck.ocx' در سیستم شما موجود نیست یا نسخه آن کمتر از برنامه موجود می باشد.

----------


## M.T.P

چت رو توش میبینم اما خبری از مانیتورینگ نیست :متفکر:

----------


## _coder_

سلام من هم فقط قسمت چت رو میبینم.
که حتی امکان ایپی دادن در کلاینت وجود نداره.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> دستتون درد نکنه خوب کار کردی و برای تکمیل شدنش بازم باید کار بکنی و *ضمنا  ارسال فایل  هم یادت نره*


به این لینک رجوع کنید
*انتقال آسان فایل توسط Winsock و TCP/IP*

----------

